
Ask HN: What about the other type of “time machine”? - enrmarc
I&#x27;m talking about the type of machine that creates time. For instance, you get into a room and stay there for 30 days. When you get out only 30 min. (for instance) have passed in the real world. Of course, you&#x27;d be 30 days minus 30 min. older in the real world.<p>Any sci-fi stories about this (as far as I know, only [1]) ? Does real science have ever talked about it?<p>[1]: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;dragonball.wikia.com&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Hyperbolic_Time_Chamber
======
T-A
Dexter, of Dexter's Laboratory fame, thought of it (of course). See "Morning
Stretch":
[https://youtu.be/DWU5U8NxeCA?t=33m32s](https://youtu.be/DWU5U8NxeCA?t=33m32s)

In view of all the complications he discovered, maybe a room (or house) which
simply stops biological aging of those inside would be preferable... at least
until the government starts taking notice:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Way_Station_(novel)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Way_Station_\(novel\))

In stories connecting different worlds, time sometimes runs at different
rates. A classic example would be the Chronicles of Narnia:
[https://scifi.stackexchange.com/questions/94204/how-much-
tim...](https://scifi.stackexchange.com/questions/94204/how-much-time-passed-
between-the-lion-the-witch-and-the-wardrobe-and-prince-ca)

Of course, to somebody living in a world where time runs fast, venturing out
into the "normal" universe would be equivalent to stepping into your imagined
room. This happens in one of the better Star Trek Voyager episodes:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blink_of_an_Eye_(Star_Trek:_Vo...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blink_of_an_Eye_\(Star_Trek:_Voyager\))

